# Methylated Spirit for rapid growth!



## oye (Nov 19, 2003)

I know this works cos I try it on and off, and hairdressers in Lagos recommend it as a growth stimulant.


----------



## brittanynic16 (Nov 19, 2003)

What is this?


----------



## oye (Nov 19, 2003)

You use methylated spirit(the regular one that you buy in chemists) on a cotton ball to cleanse your scalp regularly. Making sure that its your scalp you are cleaning. Its what is usually used on braids that are carried for a long time (ie six months) it helps to remove the gunk that builds at the base of the braid so when the braid are removed there is no breakage.


----------



## brittanynic16 (Nov 19, 2003)

Isn't that stuff toxic?


----------



## oye (Nov 19, 2003)

it is used as a cleaner for cuts. it is not toxic, but is a chemical I guess. I think it just really cleans the scalp allowing it to breathe.


----------



## oye (Nov 19, 2003)

its the clear stuff, not the purple stuff like I think u are thinking


----------



## brittanynic16 (Nov 19, 2003)

Oh okay, what results have you seen from using it?


----------



## oye (Nov 19, 2003)

thicker hair and faster growth, especially when my hairline broke from these ghana braids I did. I hear some men who are desperate for beards or moustaches use it. My cousin told me also when she was at boarding school in Nigeria in the eighties (okay wait for this) it was cool for girls to have a slight moustache so they applied it and it worked.!!!???!!!


----------



## brittanynic16 (Nov 19, 2003)

Where do you get this and how do you use it?


----------



## oye (Nov 19, 2003)

at any chemists (pharmacy), you dab some on some cotton wool, divide your hair and just pat your scalp with it, lightly swabbing. You'll feel this whoosh! thats your scalp breathing. It isnt just our face that carries city dust and debris. you'll be suprised how brown the swab is.  try it for like a week or two in between your weekly washes. i suggest u dont use it just after washing though. let me know how you go!


----------



## brittanynic16 (Nov 19, 2003)

Will it dry out your hair?


----------



## oye (Nov 19, 2003)

thats why I said to use on the scalp, not on the hair. Keep the hair moisturised but the scalp cleaned.


----------



## luvhair (Nov 19, 2003)

I looked thhis stuff on line and it said that it is used in drain ceaners because it DISSOLVES hair.  They also said it will burn and will cause blindness if drunk.


----------



## oye (Nov 19, 2003)

its not the same stuff am afraid. i would never post this if it would do that. thats the purple spirit. this is clear methylated spirit. you might be suprised u have some at home somewhere. okay maybe they only sell this type in Lagos then.


----------



## aikaa71 (Nov 19, 2003)

Oye , i think i know what spirit you talking about. The ladies who do my braids, advice me to use the spirit to clean my scalp and to remove any build up. I never tried it though.


----------



## oye (Nov 19, 2003)

Yes thats the exact one thank you aikaa71, i was beginning to think I was going cuckoo. Yess braiders especially recommend it to clean buildup. It is good though, maybe u should ask them to get some for you and do it for u! Are ur braiders african by any chance? If you want your braids cleaned back home, they wash the braids then clean your scalp with the spirit. most salons there do it as a cleaning procedure for braids.


----------



## BandB2003 (Nov 19, 2003)

I think I will pass on this stuff. Sounds fishy to me.


----------



## oye (Nov 19, 2003)

Young men who also have trouble sprouting hair on their face use it at the barbers and at home. girls use it for their hairline and general scalp cleaning. Hair does grow thicker and faster. i think because there is no product build up on the scalp and also it tingles in that noxema way. it feels really cool on the scalp.


----------



## oye (Nov 19, 2003)

It is safer than a lot of other chemicals that are put on the hair.  its the stuff you smell in hospitals! Thats it!!! The clear stuff they use


----------



## aikaa71 (Nov 19, 2003)

yes my braiders are afican, im in tanzania.

Does this spirit really grow hair?I need to fill up some gaps in my hairline 

I have had the opportunity to meet a few nigerian  and ghanian women and the all have very beautiful hair


----------



## perfectpeace (Nov 19, 2003)

Is this similar to using Sea Breeze on the scalp?


----------



## honeycomb719 (Nov 19, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*perfectpeace said:* 
Is this similar to using Sea Breeze on the scalp? 

[/ QUOTE ]


You took the words right out my mouth PerfectPeace


----------



## soulchild (Nov 19, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*honeycomb719 said:* 
[ QUOTE ]
*perfectpeace said:* 
Is this similar to using Sea Breeze on the scalp? 

[/ QUOTE ]


You took the words right out my mouth PerfectPeace 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

You guys both took them out of my mouth lol.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm guessing that by keeping the scalp free of build-up, which Sea Breeze and similar products do, it promotes growth.  Good tip especially when you're in braids.


----------



## oye (Nov 19, 2003)

Sorry i dont know what seabreeze is? what is it? But if it feels breezy afterwards then that must be it. You all know the noxema feeling?

Hey aikaa one of my best friends is tanzanian! I hear its a small world out there! perhaps you might know her? (Nina Mabiba)


----------



## soulchild (Nov 19, 2003)

It's an astingent usually used for the face.


----------



## honeycomb719 (Nov 19, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*oye said:* 
Sorry i dont know what seabreeze is? what is it? But if it feels breezy afterwards then that must be it. You all know the noxema feeling?


[/ QUOTE ]



Yes, you get that cool breeze feeling, like your pores are open, and a cool fan is blow right on it................


----------



## oye (Nov 19, 2003)

Yup thats it. Actually a friend told me that some women use skin success astringent as well. But i know the spirit works. I've got hair in front to prove it, I'm just not high tech enough to send u guys a picture (ive been a member for less than a week) But I tell you I had nothing on either side I actually had bald spots, and it stayed that way for a while so of course I had to get a fringe. Then I would rub the spirit every night and in less than two weeks "I tot a tore a lil sprout!" I was ecstatic! There is a nickname for women who have no hair in front back home I almost got the nick name!!!! After the sprout i then also started using 'virgin fertilizer' another fab product (made in nigeria!!!)


----------



## luvhair (Nov 19, 2003)

oh ok I was worried for a minute.


----------



## aikaa71 (Nov 19, 2003)

Oye , I sent you a PM


----------



## oye (Nov 19, 2003)

I think I replied it I dont know how to do PMs but I just hit reply when I saw it!


----------



## Isis (Nov 19, 2003)

I wonder if rosemary oil works in the same way?  And I heard about using Listerine on the scalp too... Can you get methylated spirit (the good kind Oye is talking about) at any drugstore?


----------



## brittanynic16 (Nov 19, 2003)

I have some listerine. Will that work?


----------



## oye (Nov 19, 2003)

I dont know about listreine, but in the uk and nigeria it is pretty easy to get at a drugstore, I dont know about in the states, I'll try to find a brand name. It might take a while though as I am not at home and mine isnt with me, I am on holiday but as soon as I find out Isis will PM you.


----------



## debyjay (Nov 19, 2003)

My cousin uses witch hazel on her scalp, perhaps this won't be as scary.


----------



## free2bme (Nov 19, 2003)

Menthylated Spirit is basically menthol &amp; alcohol. Sea breaze is basically the same thing with a few more feel good ingredients. They are all astringents that clean &amp; stimulate the scalp.


----------



## Dido111 (Nov 19, 2003)

I guess this would be like  *Alcolado*  It is a green liquid in a bottle they have the bigger bottles too. My gradmother in the islands uses this and you do get that really fresh feeling. And it gives a *stronger*  cleaner sensation then Sea Breeze.You can get at any Alcolado in the West Indian, Korea, or Chinese, groceries in NY. I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 bet it will be across from the Shirley Biscuits!


----------



## DDHair (Nov 19, 2003)

I was just about to ask Oye is it mentholated (sp) instead of methylated.  Because yeah menthol is in a lot of products to open pores including vapor rub and other astringents.   Okay so it is menthylated spirits (never heard spirits attached). 

Free2beme, how do you know that is what it is?  Have you seen the exact words on other products or something?


----------



## Karonica (Nov 19, 2003)

Menthol is in Sulfur 8 too, I believe.  I love how my scalp feels after using that stuff.  Very stimulated.


----------



## 26INCHHAIR (Nov 19, 2003)

My aunt came from Nigeria last yaer and had it as a matter of fact it is in my basement and no one uses it because I never knew what it was for...right now i have cornrows in my hair is it safe to use it?????


----------



## fine_beauty (Nov 19, 2003)

Oye was referring to rubbing alcohol. In Africa and Europe, rubbing alcohol which is used to clean cuts is known as methylated spirit and it is as safe as can be as long as you don't drink it.
Seabrease will suffice if you want something for your face. I don't think it should be used on the face unless you have a cut on your face.


----------



## Nacai23 (Nov 19, 2003)

Alcohol on the scalp?  Hmmm.  I do think that it's a good idea if your braided up to keep the scalp clean.  I bet you would have to be extra careful to not get it on you hair.  But what if you have dry scalp?


----------



## brittanynic16 (Nov 19, 2003)

Thanks for the info myhairsos.


----------



## Isis (Nov 19, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*oye said:* 
 I dont know about listreine, but in the uk and nigeria it is pretty easy to get at a drugstore, I dont know about in the states, I'll try to find a brand name. It might take a while though as I am not at home and mine isnt with me, I am on holiday but as soon as I find out Isis will PM you. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thank you Oye and as Myhairsos said, it could be the same as rubbing alcohol.  And thank you Oye for starting this thread and posting on methylated spirit to increase hair growth.  I read something about the benefits of alcohol on the scalp to thicken and stimulate hair growth but I'll have to find it...


----------



## Brooke007 (Nov 19, 2003)

No no no. She is Not talking about rubbing alcohol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sea breeze can’t be it either. Seabreeze is made of water, Alcohol (Denat.) and camphor plus other oils like eucalyptus. 

Rubbing alcohol: Isopropyl alcohol, Isopropanol, Propan-2-ol
These are all different chemical names for the same thing.

"Surgical spirit" is a mixture of ethanol, methanol and (I think) oil of wintergreen. She says it’s clear so this can’t be it.

"Methylated spirit" is a mixture of ethanol, methanol, blue dye and pyridine (this is the industrial kind). You don’t have to worry about getting this by mistake because you can’t get it from a pharmacy/drugstore.

Methylated spirit is 90% ethanol, 5% methanol, 5%
water. (I think) 

Oye you’ll have to help us out here with a name brand and some specific ingredient details. Thanks!


----------



## katie (Nov 19, 2003)

Methylated spirits is widely available in the Caribbean.Some people use methylated spirit to clean their skin in the Caribbean(hard to clean areas such as behind the ears, back of neck etc)
I never heard of it being used on the scalp tho.


----------



## happylocks (Nov 20, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*oye said:* 
then also started using 'virgin fertilizer' another fab product (made in nigeria!!!) 

[/ QUOTE ]

U have to tell me about the Virgin Fertilizer , I am trying to find the women that sells it she is from Nigeria,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, we have alot of nigerians in Houston, but I know that it has some type of Sulfur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think, I will only get it from her, cause she had a great price, I saw it at the beauty supply up the street, but Her price was better


----------



## sterry (Nov 20, 2003)

I often cleanse my hairline with Witchhazel. The hairline is very delicate. Often our makeup, oil, soaps, creams, gels, powders are not cleanse well from the hairline for fear of disturbing it's slickness. This is the one area we so often try to keep smooth and sleek.
I found that cleasing this area allowed my scalp to breathe and not suffer from what I call product congestion.
My mother use to use alcohol as well. I have never suffered from a thinning hairline. But to combat any dryness after using Witchhazel I use Emu oil.  
I have to say that such substance does not promote growth, but allows the scalp to be free of buildup therefore aiding in the hair to grow freely.
I can only imagine your skin's reaction to clogged pores from dirt, oil , makeup, etc. It reacts by giving us pimples. Keep the skin cleanse and you experience less breakouts. So keep the scalp clean and you'll experience less fall outs of hair.


----------

